# Question - Stereo-MyLink not working after engine swap



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

I recently had my engine changed in my 2011 Chevy Cruze ( 1.8 ) and when I got it back now my stereo won’t work. The Mylink would show up on the screen but none of the controls would work and wouldn’t do anything else also my blinkers quit making sounds when flashing. Could anyone explain what might have happened I even tried unplugging the fuse for 30 seconds then replacing but still nothing ?????


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m considering an aftermarket stereo cause I’m puzzled


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JCruze39 said:


> I’m considering an aftermarket stereo cause I’m puzzled


Welcome Aboard!

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter 
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes

No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Inside the Pioneer Amplifier
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
Removal Tutorial Mylink 7" Touchscreen System

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like something is up with either the BCM (cody control module) or the wiring to it. The BCM control the blinker sounds and I believe the mylink as well. Sound slike whoever did the swap forgot to hook something up


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do check that everything is plugged in. What was replaced? If they replaced some electronic modules, then the VIN that's programmed into the various modules have may not line up and cause things to not work.


----------



## Anuar_Guevara (Mar 26, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do check that everything is plugged in. What was replaced? If they replaced some electronic modules, then the VIN that's programmed into the various modules have may not line up and cause things to not work.


I have the same issue after the alternator repair and MyLink just continuing to blink with its logo over 3 months. Should I teardown driver’s panel to check connections or there is a place where I can get without it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anuar_Guevara said:


> I have the same issue after the alternator repair and MyLink just continuing to blink with its logo over 3 months. Should I teardown driver’s panel to check connections or there is a place where I can get without it?


If you do not have the Pioneer system, you may be able to reach some of it going through the dash cubby hole. Remove the mat and a few screws to get it out to see.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Anuar_Guevara said:


> I have the same issue after the alternator repair and MyLink just continuing to blink with its logo over 3 months. Should I teardown driver’s panel to check connections or there is a place where I can get without it?


I'd just pull the radio. It's easier then trying to go though the back. 

Make sure all your battery connections are good. The radio is yet another computer in the Cruze. Computers hate bad power.


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

Does the top screen actually control the whole stereo system? Any suggestions on a Plug and Play head unit that actually has all the rite harnesses out of box because all the plugs just blow my mind


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JCruze39 said:


> Does the top screen actually control the whole stereo system? Any suggestions on a Plug and Play head unit that actually has all the rite harnesses out of box because all the plugs just blow my mind


Check out Crutchfield. Put in your car and the options (with or w/o NAV, with or w/o Pioneer) and they'll list what fits, what harnesses are needed, etc.








Find what fits your car - Crutchfield


Let us know what you drive, and we'll show you exactly what works in your ride. Get FREE 2-day shipping, discounted installation gear, and free custom instructions.




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

JCruze39 said:


> Does the top screen actually control the whole stereo system? Any suggestions on a Plug and Play head unit that actually has all the rite harnesses out of box because all the plugs just blow my mind


Not only does the screen control the entire stereo system, it also is needed for customizing various other settings in the car.
There aren't any plug and play radios anymore, except for OEM units.

Here is my personal recommendation.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Is it possible the BCM module was changed with the engine swap ? 
if it was it the cause of the no sound, the programming is wrong for your audio configuration


----------

